# vegas flights



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

any one going from Philly , found $168.00 rt US Air feb5-10


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

cheapest I've seen anywhere. $220 one way from Louisville on Southwest.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

330 rt from stl


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm looking at $400 roundtrip from Buffalo. Got enough points for one-half of that though.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

$424 is my cheapest so far from Va. To Vegas.


Dewayne


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Going to drive, only 8 hours from Tucson and then I'll have a car there. Looking forward to it, going to be fun.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Southwest has been running specials. From Louisville to Las nonstop $ 198 ea way.

Still cheaper to book room direct and mention NFAA2014 for rate. Tell them to waive room tax.


----------

